# Pit Bull or Staffie or Mix?



## lorissaelliott (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey what up  Just adopted what the shelter told me was a 1 year old Pit Bull on Saturday. After researching Put Bulls and bully breeds he seems to resemble more a Staffordshire Bull Terrier imo from what I've seen/read (assuming he is mostly purebred). Big block head, big paws, more boxy and broad and seemingly shorter than what I've noted about Pits. His back legs are exceptionally muscular. I don't know much about the aesthetic differences of either breeds, or how they potentially overlap with each breed depending on the dog but would like to know what you guys think; I want to know as much about him as possible. Will probably be getting a DNA test for him in the near future as well.

Behavior wise he is very mellow and "slow", drags himself up onto the bed of couch instead of jumping, lazy to pick up his legs to get out of his kiddie pool, hardly plays, falls behind me on our walks... he mostly wants to cuddle and just hang out. Visibly he seems to be in great shape and he's a happy boy, always wagging his tail. Not sure if that is typical, I was under the impression that they were a fairly action-oriented breed.

Any way thanks for reading, hoping to learn more about my big boy. :thumbsup:

Mickey Samson by Lorissa_Elliott | Photobucket


----------



## TWadeJ (May 29, 2016)

Welcome. Without papers he will be referred to as a bully breed mix (as is mine). I don't think he looks like a Staffordshire at all. More APBT in appearance to me. Regardless, good looking dog. Enjoy and pamper him.


----------



## lorissaelliott (Aug 15, 2016)

Ok cool I am so excited about him! Thanks for the welcome and thanks for your reply.


----------



## morelight_15 (Oct 10, 2016)

Opinions on what my pup will look like grown?


----------



## morelight_15 (Oct 10, 2016)

Another picture of him


----------



## Oneofakind77 (Jan 18, 2019)

morelight_15 said:


> Opinions on what my pup will look like grown?


Umm...Gorgeous

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

